# Just recived this in a email!



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 23, 2003)

Here is the email. I wish I could help but their is no room and not enough money.

Hi guys -

I was driving down a road the other day and spotted quite a sight - about 20 minis in a field near the road. So - I had to go back and check them out. I asked around and got the story - the owner of the barn recently got an entire "herd" - about 800 minis from some guy who couldn't pay his bills. He is bringing them in small groups down to his barn area. These mini's desperately need really good homes but he is charging for them (ie. not free adoptions) as they are all in need of some serious health care and TLC.

I personally am holistic in my choices and encourage anyone in Massachusetts who might want a mini or two and will give these poor babies a better home - do it soon - before they start using horrible health choices on them for their various issues that are stress-related.

If you have any questions - email me off list. I'm not involved except to have stopped and asked and I'm considering two myself. I just don't have the facilities for them at this time - it wasn't in the plan - but then again - these sorts of needy animals never come with a plan - do they.

Judy & Oggi

Here is her email:

[email protected]


----------



## virginia (Nov 23, 2003)

Hang in there, I'll get back to you.

Ginny


----------



## kaykay (Nov 23, 2003)

Im hoping this is a typing error and they really mean 80. This sounds very similiar to a story that was posted on the big forum awhile back. Does anyone remember that?? Ive never heard of any herds that huge of minis. Ginny please call me or let me know what you find out


----------



## mountain_waif (Nov 23, 2003)

....


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 24, 2003)

Well if this is a typo she miss typed it twice in the subject and in the body of her email




. Please let us know whats going on



.

Jamie


----------



## virginia (Nov 24, 2003)

I have been in touch with Judy, the woman who saw the horses. Unfortunately, she was told that there are 800 minis. They were taken by the new owner for non payment of something, probably leased pasture or something. Just a guess. It looks like it was a puppy mill type of operation gone awry.

Apparently these minis were just left to fend for themselves. The new owner is bringing them down from a northern state a couple dozen at a time. They have had NO shots, NO trimmings nothing. They were left to interbreed, stallions and mares and foals all together. They are in bad shape, poor feet, poor confirmation, he** just bad all over. The new owner is hoping to sell them. Judy did say that he seems like a nice guy and is concerned about the minis.

Please realize that all this information is second hand. I have no idea if all this is true. I'm hoping that this herd is the one we heard about a while back and their number then was 200.

Judy is going to contact the new owner again and get more info for us. This is mindboggling, I still can't get my brain to accept the fact that there may be 800 minis in need. Hopefully some horse rescues in MA are aware and may be planning something.

I will keep everyone informed as news comes in.

Ginny


----------



## jess (Nov 24, 2003)

Hmm wondering if these are from the same guy that had over 200- 300 mini's in a field here in VT. If it is I may know a little about them...... I had posted a thread about them this summer on the big forum but it appears those mini's have since been moved if it is the same guy I am thinking of he is from NH and claims to have almost 2000 mini's and leases pastures all over the northern states and Canada in the summer and then in the midwest states in the winter and fall. I took pictures of them when I saw them here in VT but lost all the photos when my computer crashed. I may have room for a couple of them if the need arises.....Can someone PM me about all they know if they are from the same place I had called the owner wanting to by some and at the time was told by his wife they weren't for sale there were several I really wanted and if these are from that herd I'd like to find out if the ones I fell in love with are there... Thanks in advance


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 24, 2003)

I am just shaking my head at this one!



Say it is not so please....





I am sure that Ginny will be posting more as we get info on this case.

I am just praying that this story is not true...


----------



## jess (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm almost positive these are the same horses I had posted about looking back at my old PM's I originally saw these horses in Sept. I posted pics of them on the forum most were loudly marked pintos and I e-mailed several people who requested pics. When I first posted most of the horses were in ok shape some were really thin and some needed hooves done there was very little grass in the pasture. From the pictures it looked like the fields were in good shape but it was all just dried swamp grass. I later found out that there were four or five other pastures like this one but I never made it back as I had people threaten to press charges knew I should've kept an eye on them though but they were over an hour and a half away from me. I was told by my friend that first noticed them that they were no longer there when she went by about two weeks ago but had just assumed they were moved for the winter. Sunquest you and I had PM'd back and forth a little about these mini's if they are indeed the same ones just wondering if you might still have the pics I sent you of them? It's awful but in someway I hope it is them as I'm sure that they will be better off wherever they end up....please keep me updated I really want to get the four that stole my heart if it is them......


----------



## kaykay (Nov 24, 2003)

I too think this is the same man and horses though I dont know if I believe his story. For anyone to accumlate this many miniatures SOMEONE has to know of him. From what I remember of the pics some of them very nice overos and pintos and as said soem were too thin. This is really scaring me! Hope we can get to the bottom of it.

Kay


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Nov 24, 2003)

As a person who lives in MA we have been hearing about this for years. No one will say they know him. But we have heard about a man in NH that was buying up as many mini as he could. We were always told he did not care if they had papers or not. We never heard much other then there were lots of mini's in fields. Then we heard they all disappeared out of NH. Next I hear stories of them in VT.

Where in MA are they supposed to be now?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2003)

*Ginny received this from Judy and aske that we post this here - *

Hi Ginny - here is what I am sending out to those who contacted me. You are free to combine the emails from the past or just send this one:

Hi everyone possibly interested in the 800 Mini's rescued recently and living in Massachusetts. I have the information to help you guys pursue this better. The owner is Mr. Cupp. But the manager of the barn is Julie and that is who you will contact. Her number is 978-486-0991. The barn is in Littleton, MA.

The price per mini seems to be negotiable - they recognize the situation behind the mini's is somewhat unknown and thus just want to place them as best than can and recoup some expenses. I've personally seen some nice looking adults (with possible questionable structure) and alot of stressed youngsters healthwise - but I've only seen 15 of the 800.

I hope these babies and moms get nice homes. Thanks for the interest!

Judy


----------



## mountain_waif (Nov 24, 2003)

....


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 24, 2003)

Are these alot of the horses that came from the dell tera sale?


----------



## virginia (Nov 24, 2003)

The latest info that I have is what Judy wrote in her email. CMHR will call Julie in the morning to see what can be done. I will find out what condition they are in, what the new owners plan for them and if they will give over to us, any minis not saleable, within a manageable level for us.

As the above email states the new owner wants to recoup some of the money he has lost so the minis will be for sale. If there are to be a lot of unsaleable minis, and I think thats a realistic possibility, we will contact as many East Coast Equine Rescues we can to see if they will help. I've already mantioned this possibility to some friends near me and they are ready to help. I will post tomorrow after I talk to Julie.

Ginny


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Nov 25, 2003)

If they are in Littleton then they are only about 15 minutes away from where I work.

I am going to try to get over to see them this week.


----------



## virginia (Nov 25, 2003)

Hello

I have been in touch with Julie, the Barn Manager in MA. She says the minis she has now are in decent shape if you don't count their feet and coats. They are mostly weanlings appx 6 months old. They are for sale, but I didn't ask prices. They have had their manes and tails shaved due to burrs. Also, they are wild, never having been handled, but are starting to like being handled, (somewhat).

I got the impression they are selling just the youngsters now. The remaining herd will be brought down a little at a time. The owner has them on his farm in NH for now. It seems to me that they do have things under control, but Julie was not sure of the owners intent or plans.

I offered the services of CMHR in placing some the unsaleable ones. Told her they could contact CMHR whenever they ahave a question about minis, and how to care for them. She was given our web site and told that if they any minis that need our assistance to call.

Ginny


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 25, 2003)

Good Job GInny. Now we just have to see how things go. And I am glad that it sounds like they have some kind of plan for this.


----------



## showmofffarm (Nov 25, 2003)

I live in Massachusetts and haven't heard about this. I did hear about the 200+ horses in Vermont, though, over the summer. This guy has been doing this for years - moves them from pasture to pasture.

If someone wants to privately email/PM me, I'll help in any way possible.


----------



## Diana (Nov 25, 2003)

This sounds terrible. Please let me know if I can help in anyway. I live in southern NH. Do we know where in NH the horses are living?


----------



## jess (Nov 25, 2003)

IF they are the same ones I know of they are in Northwood NH!


----------

